# Whats your favorite publice fishery in Ohio not including Erie?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I assumed that half the people on here would say Erie like I would so lets keep it to smaller inland lakes. My fave is Indian lake. Even though I live on the northside of Cbus very close to Alum, Hoover and Delaware i'd prefer to drive the hour and go to Indian. It seems a lot less pressured to me.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I like Portage, Ladue, Mosquito.
They are not close to me but I catch a hella lot more fish then the lakes in Central OHIO.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Pymatuning Lake. Would love to retire there someday if I still have family living in NE Ohio.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

my favorite has to the Big Darby, cant beat the smallie action.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh ...you meant Ohio, I guess Piedmont is my fav!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hoover has to be mine for several reasons(in no particular order).

closer than any other(but barely)
restricted hp
light pressure(see restricted hp)  
great fishing for multi species
and last but not least...................................unlike newbreedfishing,i know how to catch lots of fish there


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

...but it can be a lot of "work".


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

misfit said:


> hoover has to be mine for several reasons(in no particular order).
> 
> and last but not least...................................unlike newbreedfishing,i know how to catch lots of fish there



THANKS for the STABBING Rick~!! 
this either means 
1. you want to help me by showing me your hoover hotspots :B 
2. your wife has left you handcuffed in your computer room


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i couldn't help it   
well,it ain't number 2,so we'll have to hook up for a hoover trip or two this year


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hoover has really disapointed me the past 2 years anyway.
she used to be aweful nice to me in the late 90's
I caught 60 LM/SM bass in a 2 week period with many going over 3lbs.
spoiled me from then on... :S


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I go to Mogadore every once and awhile.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I fish Deer Creek a lot. I love fishing the tailwaters. You never know what you will catch and my dad and I have a lot of success there. I just got a boat though so in the spring I plan on hitting a lot of other lakes in Ohio, so who knows I might have a new favorite soon....


----------



## Biglake (Oct 1, 2006)

I fish Aum Creek alot but the last couple of years it has been terrible. I also fish the Olentangy river for smallmouth since I live in the campus area.
I also visit a few ponds in the Hocking Hills.
This was my first post I hope I did ok!


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Because of where I live, I pretty much have to drive at least an hour or more in any direction to get to a lake. It's always worth the trip for me to go to Rocky Fork, Indian Lake or an extra long trip to Knox.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Knox
Piedmont
Griggs
Tappan


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

I like the Olentangy, Darby, and Scioto rivers! I always catch alot of fish in those spots and every now and then a nice size one. As far as the lakes go, I fish Alum alot and get :S alot too, but i live close and I know there are some big ones in there I just gotta learn were they are! So I started to do well up in O'Shaughnassy this past year too!


----------



## cplcrappie (Dec 28, 2006)

piedmont because the boat is there. however the deercreek eyes are hot


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Had some descent luck at Alum this last spring crappie and saugeye.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've also really enjoyed the Deer Creek tailwaters because of the reasons fishdealer said. Buckeye Lake has been producing for me as well, recently. 

I love lthe ayout of the Oshay tailwaters, but I have yet to catch anything there.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

O'Shaugnessy, Griggs, Alum, Clear Fork


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

salt fork all the way since you took out erie!!! lots of spieceis...lots of biggin's!!!!!!!!!!!senneca is up and coming!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Chippewa Lake, although is will not be public until later this year. Medina County Parks has secured the loan for it. Most of the people with access to it now only use it for recreational boating. There are really nice fish of all types in there.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

the one i am closest to when work is done!!!  Love Indian but closer to home Alum and Oshay!! Want to do some hoover fishing this year got to get a kicker motor i guess. Was looking at it last night and man it is just fishy looking all over!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Alum for me. I've caught a lot of fish when I had a boat and some nice fish from shore.

Piedmont is nice too, caught my first musky a couple summers ago.

The Scioto in various areas has produced some nice catches.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

1.) Indian Lake: easy fishing for a number of different species.
2.)Hoover: Not much pressure= better fishing, also has my top three species bass, crappie, saugeye.
3.)Acton: Same as above
4.)Alum: just a great lake despite the pressure.
5.)Delaware: crappies are awesome, bass are decent.
6.) O'Shay
7.) Griggs


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

Knox, Knox, and Knox...i quess it helps that it's only 1 mile up the road


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

After my first full year of living and fishing in Ohio I have had the best experiences on Hoover and Alum. O'shay has been pretty good too. If I had to choose I would probably say Hoover as I think the crappie population is good and the bass population is underrated.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Being from Lima, i have 3 water supply resavoirs 10 minutes from the house. Lost Creek, some Bass, decent Crappie fishing, if you can hit it rite, and saugeye. Metzger, Crappie, Gills and Saugeye, and Ferguson, decent crappie and Smallmouth. Fergusion used to be 1 of the best lakes in he State for Bluegill, but the State felt like they had to take most of them out to stalk the Findlay Resavoirs when they were built, and Ferguson has never come back from that. Also have Breslier on the west side of town, but dont get out that way to much, but it has Bluegill, Perch and Walleye.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

LaDue would be a tough one to top for just pure size of bass and amount. But my all time favorite is Wellington. Second to none in number of bass and gills.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

West Branch !


----------



## fast fisher (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't beat AEP for lunker Bass. Nice gills too.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

West Branch and North Res.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd have to say Big Darby.
Love the scenery and the smallies on a fly rod. Plus occassionaly I hook into a monster carp, now that is fun on a fly rod! I have also caught some nice gills. 

Can't beat the access either-less than a five minute walk from the backdoor!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> hoover has really disapointed me the past 2 years anyway.
> she used to be aweful nice to me in the late 90's
> I caught 60 LM/SM bass in a 2 week period with *many going over 3lbs*.
> spoiled me from then on... :S



Until the morons started keeping the fish and eating them.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

1.The Hocking River at Whites Mill
2.Burr Oak
3. Tycoon Lake
4. Alum Creek


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

SALT FORK


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Until the morons started keeping the fish and eating them.


 LOL.now that there is funny,i don't care who you are


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

trucked said:


> Until the morons started keeping the fish and eating them.




 Yes funny wonder who we speaking about here?


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

Pleasant hill, Wills creek, Ohio river, all producers of big cats.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The Grand River and RiverWader got me hooked on the Hocking, thanks again


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Burr Oak - lunker bass and beautiful scenery


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

I like...

1) Scioto
2) Olentangy
3) Any Stream that has smallmouth


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Scioto Drainage.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

clear fork then salt fork but i fish alum more because of travle time use to be hoover till i started fishin for musky
________
Cheap galco tuck n go holster sig sauer right hand


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

1) Mosquito

2) The hoga

3) West Branch

4) Any where I can wet my line?!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

did someone
say whites mill on the hocking? 1. whites mill
2. hoover for bass
3. olentangy
My 10 best fishing days in ohio was at the mill. 40 lb flathead, 8lb walleye, 17 in crappie all in a 2 yr period. love that p[lace!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i would have to say berlin milton and Mosquito
out side of ohio lake laquince canada


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I like the maume river just because if it lives in ohio you could catch it there


----------

